

Segment.io — We just added support for PHP and WordPress - ianstormtaylor
https://segment.io/blog/we-just-added-support-for-php-and-wordpress/

======
joshstrange
I just got the email the other day about PHP integration, thank you!

These guys are awesome, when they released all the other libs (ruby, node,
etc) I reached out to them about PHP but had an issue with the email address
they provided. I tweeted at them and got a reply almost instantly with a
different email to try and once I sent my message I got an email reply almost
as fast as the tweet. They were super friendly and helpful and told me they
were working on it.

Thanks for everything, keep up the great work!

~~~
ianstormtaylor
Thanks :)

------
withinthreshold
No composer package, really?

